# Le espressioni errate più fastidiose.



## pmmagic8

Mi vengono in mente alcune espressioni o distorsioni dell'italiano corretto che alcuni (ahimè, molti!) si ostinano a usare e a considerare corrette.

1) "settimana prossima" senza articolo. 
Già dibattuto in altro topic.

2) "ancora" col significato di "già" (cioè riferito al passato).
Es.: "L'hai visto ancora Gianni?" (nel senso di "L'hai già visto Gianni?").
Davvero insopportabile...

3) "piuttosto che" col significato di "oppure".
Es.: "Quando incontro un mio amico piuttosto che un mio parente piuttosto che un collega di lavoro, mi fa piacere fare due chiacchiere".
Dilagante, anche questo davvero insopportabile... Sarei per introdurre una sanzione pecuniaria per chi lo dice!

4) "con più" invece di "più".
Es.: "Con più invecchia, con più assomiglia a suo padre".
Aarrrgh!! Orrendo!!!


Ma possibile che la gente che usa questi barbarismi non si accorga che sono oscenamente scorretti?!?!?!


----------



## claudine2006

Ho provato un brivido di orrore leggendo i tuoi esempi 
Purtroppo i brividi corrono lungo la mia schiena anche quando sento usare il pronome "gli" al plurale!!
Ho dato ai miei amici = Gli ho dato  
E come dice Pennac, i cambi nella grammatica avvengono per adeguarsi agli errori della gente.  
Sicuramente aggiungerò altri "orrori" alla lista!
Complimenti, ottimo thread!


----------



## Kraus

Ciao a tutti!

Farà discutere, ma si dovrebbe dire, per esempio, "studenti *e no*" invece di "studenti *e non*" come si sente dire spessissimo. Tant'è vero che Elio Vittorini non scrisse "Uomini *e non*", bensì "Uomini *e no*"; Cesare Marchi, Aldo Gabrielli e altri raccomandano l'uso di "*e no*" e "*o no*" perché "*no*" racchiude in sé una frase intera, mentre "*non*" può solo negare ciò che segue. Tuttavia l'uso sta forse capovolgendo le norme...


----------



## DDT

Altre due espressioni che mi vengono in mente sono "mano a mano" e "poco a poco" non precedute da "a".



claudine2006 said:


> Ho provato un brivido di orrore leggendo i tuoi esempi
> Purtroppo i brividi corrono lungo la mia schiena anche quando sento usare il pronome "gli" al plurale!!
> Ho dato ai miei amici = Gli ho dato


Peraltro nel parlato praticamente nessuno dice "ho dato loro" come prescriverebbe la grammatica...


Un'altra forma ahimé invalsa nell'uso e che proprio non riesco ad accettare è "all'incontrario" in luogo di "al contrario"

DDT


----------



## tie-break

Un altro errore che sento spesso e' dire "gli ho detto" riferito ad una donna.


----------



## ~Puer Apuliæ~

Ogni tanto sento dire "Che ora sono?"!


----------



## claudine2006

tie-break said:


> Un altro errore che sento spesso e' dire "gli ho detto" riferito ad una donna.


Hai ragione, è terribile. Eppure fin troppo comune!


----------



## Dragoberto

Kraus said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> 
> Farà discutere, ma si dovrebbe dire, per esempio, "studenti *e no*" invece di "studenti *e non*" come si sente dire spessissimo. Tant'è vero che Elio Vittorini non scrisse "Uomini *e non*", bensì "Uomini *e no*"; Cesare Marchi, Aldo Gabrielli e altri raccomandano l'uso di "*e no*" e "*o no*" perché "*no*" racchiude in sé una frase intera, mentre "*non*" può solo negare ciò che segue. Tuttavia l'uso sta forse capovolgendo le norme...



però, scusa, scritto "Uomini e no", in un titolo, pare riferito alla relazione tra gli uomini ed *il* no... non so se è chiaro cosa intendo... come se si riferisse al no come aspetto psicologico o comportamentale...


----------



## Kraus

Ciao Dragoberto! Ho cercato qualche sito che parlasse del libro: pare che Vittorini intendesse, con quel titolo, riferirsi proprio a una divisione tra "uomini" e "non uomini", come dimostrano gli esempi seguenti (www.interruzioni.com/vittorini.htm e www.provincia.mc.it/temirisorse/Resistenza/Vittorini2.htm):

"Uomini e no
La storia è ambientata a Milano nel 1944. Il libro distingue tra *uomini e non uomini*. C'è nel romanzo la denuncia           del fascismo e il riconoscimento del valore morale della Resistenza,           ma non c'è solo il messaggio politico Accanto al  tema della Resistenza, il tema           dell'amore, un amore che condiziona le scelte politiche. "

"*Uomini e no*" è scritto durante il periodo del rifugio in montagna, tra primavera e autunno 1944, dove le pressioni storiche sono costantemente accompagnate a quelle esistenziali ed etiche; l’opera non è nient’altro che l’approfondimento di un tema già caro all’autore: la differenza tra *uomini e non** uomini*; in questo caso i primi sono i partigiani e la gente comune, gli altri gli oppressori italiani e tedeschi. La contrapposizione non ammette sfumature, tutto il bene è da una parte, tutto il male dall’altra."


----------



## BlueWolf

pmmagic8 said:


> 2) "ancora" col significato di "già" (cioè riferito al passato).
> Es.: "L'hai visto ancora Gianni?" (nel senso di "L'hai già visto Gianni?").
> Davvero insopportabile...



Le due frasi mi sembrano di diverso significato. Io "L'hai visto ancora Gianni?" lo interpreto come "L'hai più visto Gianni?".

Per quanto riguarda _gli _riferito al singolare, il suo uso mi sembra così diffuso che ad atto pratico è già entrato nell'italiano.

Per quanto riguarda _gli _riferito al femminile, sebbene sgrammaticato, esso sta avvicinando l'italiano alle altre lingue romanze, visto che il francese, lo spagnolo e il portoghese hanno tutti una sola forma per il pronome di terza persona dativo atono.


----------



## claudine2006

BlueWolf said:


> Le due frasi mi sembrano di diverso significato. Io "L'hai visto ancora Gianni?" lo interpreto come "L'hai più visto Gianni?"..


Sono d'accordo, anch'io lo interpreto così.


BlueWolf said:


> Per quanto riguarda _gli _riferito al singolare, il suo uso mi sembra così diffuso che ad atto pratico è già entrato nell'italiano.


Il che è davvero un peccato...
Ma non dispero: magari non è ancora troppo tardi per salvare il nostro bell'italiano dalle storpiature degli ignoranti!


----------



## jazyk

> Per quanto riguarda _gli _riferito al femminile, sebbene sgrammaticato, esso sta avvicinando l'italiano alle altre lingue romanze, visto che il francese, lo spagnolo e il portoghese hanno tutti una sola forma per il pronome di terza persona dativo atono.


E non dimentichiamo che il latino possedeva solo una forma di dativo per i tre generi: illi. La distinzione gli/lei è un'innovazione italiana influenzata da non so qual fenomeno linguistico.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> E non dimentichiamo che il latino possedeva solo una forma di dativo per i tre generi: illi. La distinzione gli/lei è un'innovazione italiana influenzata da non so qual fenomeno linguistico.


Continuo a pensare che non si tratta di una buona ragione per storpiare l'italiano.


----------



## sabrinita85

BlueWolf said:


> Per quanto riguarda _gli _riferito al singolare, il suo uso mi sembra così diffuso che ad atto pratico è già entrato nell'italiano.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda _gli _riferito al femminile, sebbene sgrammaticato, esso sta avvicinando l'italiano alle altre lingue romanze, visto che il francese, lo spagnolo e il portoghese hanno tutti una sola forma per il pronome di terza persona dativo atono.





jazyk said:


> E non dimentichiamo che il latino possedeva solo una forma di dativo per i tre generi: illi. La distinzione gli/lei è un'innovazione italiana influenzata da non so qual fenomeno linguistico.



Concordo!
Preferisco sentire: "gli voglio chiedere (a loro)", anziché
*a me mi
ma bensì
ma però*


----------



## claudine2006

sabrinita85 said:


> Concordo!
> Preferisco sentire: "gli voglio chiedere (a loro)", anziché
> *a me mi*
> *ma bensì*
> *ma però*


Non voglio fare la purista, ma le condanno tutte allo stesso modo. "Gli voglio dire" invece di "Voglio dire loro" mi fa venire la pelle d'oca; "a me mi" si sente raramente, è uno errore che commettono soprattutto i bambini.


----------



## sabrinita85

claudine2006 said:


> "a me mi" si sente raramente, è uno errore che commettono soprattutto i bambini.


Magari lo sentissi anche io solo raramente e solo dai bambini!!


----------



## jazyk

Allora, Claudine, sei più purista di molta gente buona. Guarda qui.


----------



## claudine2006

jazyk said:


> Allora, Claudine, sei più purista di molta gente buona. Guarda qui.


Non ne dubitavo.


----------



## gabrigabri

È la una di notte!
Lo dicono alla radio, non so perché!


----------



## sabrinita85

E voi non avete mai sentito dire "di*e*ciotto"???


----------



## Heliand

*A me mi,* per quanto io concordi con il fatto che sia scorretto, non è poi traumatico, è una semplice dislocazione a sinistra, dove l'elemento dislocato è ripreso con un clitico. Si sentono spesso espressioni simili del tipo:
- *A Marco gli* regalerò un libro (scorretta, ma molto usata).
Questo fenomeno fa sì che la frase sia + chiara, in un certo senso, dividendola in due elementi separabili e autonomi portatori di informazione.
Si vuole dare importanza a un certo costituente della frase come fulcro dell'atto comunicativo.


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> *A me mi,* per quanto io concordi con il fatto che sia scorretto, non è poi traumatico, è una semplice dislocazione a sinistra, dove l'elemento dislocato è ripreso con un clitico. Si sentono spesso espressioni simili del tipo:
> - *A Marco gli* regalerò un libro (scorretta, ma molto usata).
> Questo fenomeno fa sì che la frase sia più chiara, in un certo senso, dividendola in due elementi separabili e autonomi portatori di informazione.
> Si vuole dare importanza a un certo costituente della frase come fulcro dell'atto comunicativo.


In questo caso occorrerebbe una virgola tra i due elementi della frase.


----------



## Heliand

non l'ho messa di proposito per rifarmi al parlato, anche se la presenza della virgola è necessaria a livello di intonazione e allo scritto.


----------



## claudine2006

Heliand said:


> Non l'ho messa di proposito per rifarmi al parlato, anche se la presenza della virgola è necessaria a livello di intonazione e allo scritto.


Non lo dicevo per correggerti, ma semplicemente per esprimere la mia opinione.


----------



## Heliand

Tranquilla, anche se fosse una correzione sarebbe solamente ben accetta!!!


----------

